# Let locals sell wild croc eggs - MP



## News Bot (Jul 21, 2011)

INDIGENOUS people in far north Queensland are demanding the right to gather crocodile eggs for sale, saying they are missing out on jobs because of state government red tape.











*Published On:* 21-Jul-11 07:52 PM
*Source:* By Miranda Forster via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redelapid (Jul 24, 2011)

Didnt they listen to steve irwin, just leave the poor crocs alone.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 24, 2011)

i thought aboriginals customs were to only take what you need and care for the enviroment? There are enough crocs in the croc farms, and im sure crocs breed like rats seeing as they have many eggs in a batch. Plus some more bloke could end up getting hurt by a mamma croc then it be alll over the news.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 24, 2011)

We do it up here. It works just fine for local jobs and croc populations are still increasing.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 24, 2011)

Most of the croc farms supplement their breeding stock with wild collection.



Andrais said:


> i thought aboriginals customs were to only take what you need and care for the enviroment? There are enough crocs in the croc farms, and im sure crocs breed like rats seeing as they have many eggs in a batch. Plus some more bloke could end up getting hurt by a mamma croc then it be alll over the news.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 24, 2011)

are they usually larger animals that have been caught in traps because they are in a populated area?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 24, 2011)

They collect problem crocs and eggs.



Andrais said:


> are they usually larger animals that have been caught in traps because they are in a populated area?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 24, 2011)

Here you go. Have geezy here, explains what is done and what will be done in the future.

Northern Territory Government - Crocodile Management Program Changes Welcomed


----------



## D3pro (Jul 24, 2011)

Cant wait to have me a Mc Croc muffin in the mornin....


----------



## -Peter (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like a reasonable idea to me.


----------

